# WEll, what do yall think???



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Just wondering how you guys like the new format. There is still a lot of work on my end but I think you can get the just of the new feel and have had time to use all or at least some of the features.


----------



## Just ASK (Oct 1, 2007)

Ilike the new format/setup/look/features. I would like to say 

THANK YOU!!! :bowdown:bowdown

for bringing this forum to where it is today.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I love this new format with all the features.


----------



## SkinnyWater (Oct 4, 2007)

I like it. It is more polished and user friendly while remaining familiar.:clap

Only problem is, it forgot who I was and I had to reregister.:crying


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Good job man!!!


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

I tried to log in under my current info and ended up having to re-register:boo Did I do something wrong or is that just the way it is?????


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I love the new site,very easy to use and waayy faster.Thanks Chris :bowdown


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Reel Rowdy (10/3/2007)*I tried to log in under my current info and ended up having to re-register:boo Did I do something wrong or is that just the way it is?????


You do have to register again,but most everyone used the same login and password as they had on the old forum!


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

_I am extremely pleased with the new forum layout._


----------



## BudYsr (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice layout and best of all.......this forum is much faster than the last one


----------



## dragtester (Oct 3, 2007)

good job!:clap


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

Everything looks great to me. I only wish there were more defined lines between the sections of the pages, mainly all the posters info, their actual post, and their signatures. Hard to see those light blue lines. I was surprised that in the control panel that you could not change the colors of the board for a preference. Other than that, looks great! and like others have said, moves pretty smooth!


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

love the new layout 

:bowdown


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

*Excellent. Thank you very much Chris.:clap*


----------



## Lyin Dog (Oct 1, 2007)

Great job, sir. You continue to amaze me with your generosity. :toast


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

N-Reel-Trouble

You have that theme... (the one I just applied to your settings).

I will change it back in a second....


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

I like it a lot! It will take a little time toying with the features to get the hang of things.Great job and thanks again Chris.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

PS, I have added 2 videos in the Tech Support to help you learn some of the features....

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Forum58-1.aspx


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Any way to make the recent posts group by forum? Right now, when I select view posts since last visit, they come up in chrono order. On the old forums, they came up by group, then by chrono order. 

Harry


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

I love the new forum, I was reluctant at first because the old forum was like your favorite rod and you just never want to get rid of it, but now that i've switched I wouldn't want to back! Thanks Chris:clap


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

> *Harry Brosofsky (10/4/2007)*Any way to make the recent posts group by forum? Right now, when I select view posts since last visit, they come up in chrono order. On the old forums, they came up by group, then by chrono order.
> 
> 
> 
> Harry




Yes, this is a concern and I have posted to the makers of this script. It might be a tickbox I'm missing in the admin, not sure.... My question is here..... http://support.instantasp.co.uk/Topic13393-51-1.aspx



P.S. I invite anyone to register over there and post request. We are of high interest to this company due to the load on the forum.....


----------



## newman4 (Oct 1, 2007)

I think it's great.


----------



## chickenhawk (Oct 2, 2007)

love it , but will take some getting use to


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

love it thanks for all you do Chris.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I think the new forum is great, I love that there is a screen pop up so you don't have to open the whole thing if you don't want. 

I noticed that there are a lot less sections. Will all the fishing reports just go in the general chit chat then?


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

I love it...







but then again... when throwing crack to a user... they would love it also!! hahahahahahaha
















Chris... YOU rock!!! :clap Thanks for all you do!!


----------



## shakeyjr (Oct 3, 2007)

I like it and will probably love it in time. I guess it is like one of the other members said already, the old forum was like that old pole that you love so much, you hate to put it down and use a new one. I liked the old forum because I was used to how it functioned. In time I will be get just as comfortable with this one.


----------



## 2chairs (Oct 3, 2007)

Great Job Chris:clap


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I miss the 'todays posts' tab. THat was how I use to navigate the old forum. I know there is the recent posts on here but it seems like everything is mixed together there. Iknow I am just whinney:baby


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Sniper... it gives you the new posts... under recent posts. I think it's BETTER than the old site... more options!! :clap 

Also.. not sure if anyone has noticed this or not... but it you click on the message showing on the far right... it will take you to the last post of that thread. That's cool!!! If you click on the main thread to the far left.. it opens the entire main thread.


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

It's cool!! :bowdown, Now I just have to find my way around a little!:blush:


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

LUV IT:clap


----------



## Perdido (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice forum, easy to navigate and good info...Thanks, Frank


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Linda&Ernie (10/4/2007)*I noticed that there are a lot less sections. Will all the fishing reports just go in the general chit chat then?


All the sections are still there. Now instead of hitting <U>General Discussion</U> to get back to the main page you have to hit <U>Home</U> to see the rest of the sections.


----------



## RBFloat (Oct 3, 2007)

Tight Lines, Friend.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

It's awesome chris...great job!!!!!


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

I like the new forum very much...but is there a way to turn off all the personal pics and adsinthe posts?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *82whaler (10/4/2007)*I like the new forum very much...but is there a way to turn off all the personal pics and adsinthe posts?


In your control panel, there are options that let you see other members signatures and avatars.The settings are located in the Forum Settings link. Uncheck those boxes and the signatures and avatar pictures will go away.

Jon


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

Will there be a place to access or view the picture forum like in pff old?


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

:doh Thanks Knot a yacht


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Chris, great work. Takes some getting used to, but much faster, better and cleaner smelling!

Worst problem I have is coming up with a better sig line! And a new Avatar!


----------



## snake 166 (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice! Thanks for all your effort.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks chris, i agree about the pictures though. Very well done !!!!!!!!!!:clap:clap:clap


----------



## snagem 1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Really likethe new forum!


----------



## Natural Therapy (Oct 4, 2007)

The new board moves along faster and smoother than the old board.

Thanks Chris.


----------



## iceman28o1 (Sep 27, 2007)

when does are other posts transfer to this site


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

It alot faster!!!!


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Chris Couture (10/3/2007)*Just wondering how you guys like the new format. There is still a lot of work on my end but I think you can get the just of the new feel and have had time to use all or at least some of the features.


Chris congrats on the "new" forum. It's very nice and runs so much better on my old machine.

Obie


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks good!!!


----------



## flfishdad (Oct 4, 2007)

chris i like the new site great job thanks again for this forum hopefully it wont fill up fast with the arguing and name calling and everyone act like true sportsman that most are


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job with the site Chris. I've only begun to explore some of the new features and they seem pretty cool. The speed is significantly better than the old site, which makes it a lot more enjoyable to use. Thanks.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Well Done:bowdown:sleeping:sleeping:sleeping Great :bowdown:bowdown Job

I like (love) tje new clean look THANKS:bowdown:bowdown:doh Almost forgot the ease of the graphics is great


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

Love it!!! :clap 

Jim


----------



## ButtNekid (Oct 3, 2007)

I like it.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Finally got access from the new house and the site looks,well new:bowdown! Haven't had the chance to flow thru the features much yet(Busy!) ,but thanks for all your time in this thing. Oh yea,how's the grass comin along?


----------



## BassMaster (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks good so far.....I am such an idiot, it took me forever to see the link on the old forum. I was wondering why no new posts had been submitted. I am a fool.

:doh


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

> *bonita dan (10/4/2007)*Finally got access from the new house and the site looks,well new:bowdown! Haven't had the chance to flow thru the features much yet(Busy!) ,but thanks for all your time in this thing. Oh yea,how's the grass comin along?


Coming in great! My neighbors have made comments on how good my yard is looking. I can't wait until I can start planing some trees around and doing some more landscaping...


----------



## Barry Cole (Oct 3, 2007)

Much quicker than the last site Chris. Good job and thank you!!!


----------



## AquaBlue22 (Sep 28, 2007)

Really fast....I love it:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Tdevil76 (Oct 1, 2007)

AWSOME JOB Chris!!:toast:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## femitch (Oct 5, 2007)

Great site(new & old) without which I'd have next to no contact with what I use to enjoy so much when my kids were growing up. 

I don't know much about website mgmt or fishing, but I know this doesn't happen without lot of time and effort which I want you to know I and lot of others appreciate.


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great job Chris, you have outdone yourself with this one.


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

I think it's great! It is very user friendly.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

:clap:clap:letsdrink:letsdrink LOVE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Harry Brosofsky (10/4/2007)**Any way to make the recent posts group by forum? * Right now, when I select view posts since last visit, they come up in chrono order. On the old forums, they came up by group, then by chrono order.
> 
> Harry


Ditto, I guess I have a LOT to learn about "navigating in uncharted waters" ;-)

Oh, one other thing Chris. Is there any way to rearrange the emoticons next to the reply box so the most popular ones are at the top of the list?

But that's just 'a little thang' :baby overall it is faster, and I'm sure more reliable.

Once again Chris, YOU ARE DA MAN! (We can now add pics in our sig ;-) KEWEL!


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Chris, it seems to run much faster. Thanks again. Love it


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Is there any way to click on avatars and make them bigger :takephoto


----------



## hooked again (Oct 3, 2007)

great forum


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Great forum and lightning fast! Nice Job Chris!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

It's better overall and faster. Seems like I have to resign in a lot. Sometimes several times in a session. Only gripe I got.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Be sure to tick the box to remain logged in when you enter your username and password!


----------



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

Love the format, great work..:toast:clap


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Still learning the NEW forum but like all the new options you have provided. Only two things I have found that I liked the old forum better is the ICONS are to small to really see and It timed me out after 30 minutes of reading all the new post since I last logged on. 

Took me about 4 minutes to navigate around the timed out issue though. Just went back to the HOME page and it started all over again as far as time. 

Finally found the ignore button or OPTION. Trying to figure out if I type in IGONRE when I type there screen name in or will it make them my buddy. LOL..........


----------



## jimc (Oct 9, 2007)

It's great. Much faster..


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

great job on the new forum, chris. THANKS!


----------



## Sepulga (Oct 2, 2007)

Love it.....Great......Super quick.... Much better than old forum....Thanks Chris:clap:clap:clap


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Great improvement! Haven't had a problem with it yet.:bowdown


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I like it, is there any way you can make it where you can click on an avatar and it expands like on the old forum?


----------



## tyminer (Sep 27, 2007)

The one thing i definelty dont like is that it doesnt catorgorize the recent posts, like it did on the old forum. This is how i browse the forum most of the time and now everything is just lumped together, usually over several pages.

Other than that i like it!


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

> *tyminer (10/10/2007)*The one thing i definelty dont like is that it doesnt catorgorize the recent posts, like it did on the old forum. This is how i browse the forum most of the time and now everything is just lumped together, usually over several pages.
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that i like it!




Same here and I have put in a request that the results of the search and recent posts be nested under their categories. Ryan and the guys who developed this forum liked the idea so we will see if they implement it. I'm still too new to it to start taking on those kind of challenges myself


----------



## 1923 (Oct 3, 2007)

I think that it has been mentioned by another member , but I also have had to re- sign in several times . usually when trying to perform member only services.

I am sure that it's just a bug that will be worked out

Thanks for all your hard work to provide this forum for all of us:bowdown

HARLEY FISHER


----------



## tyminer (Sep 27, 2007)

> *HARLEY FISHER (10/10/2007)*I think that it has been mentioned by another member , but I also have had to re- sign in several times . usually when trying to perform member only services.
> 
> I am sure that it's just a bug that will be worked out
> 
> ...


Did you check the "remember me" box?

FYI Chris, you might point it out to the developer that the "remember me" box should probably be up closer to the submit button, preferably above it. Its not very noticable where it is.

I also noticed another thing. The old forum would take you to the last orcurrent page of a thread when you clicked on a topic. Now it always seems to go to the first page. It would be nice if it took you to the page you last read, like the old one did.

I know these are little issues but it definetly makes viewing the forum flow better. For me anyways.

I'm still procrastinating on diving into .net, i might have some questions when i do!


----------



## Triple C (Oct 2, 2007)

Great Job Chris! Thank you so much for doing this for us all:bowdown. For the whiners...:nonono


----------

